# Automator : déplacer des fichiers vers un dossier



## Azergoth (13 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous ;-)

J'aimerais créer un processus Automator mais je galère!

J'aimerais pouvoir sélectionner des fichier et les déplacer dans un nouveau dossier.
L'idée que j'avais était de (1) créer le nouveau dossier, de (2) demander les éléments sélectionnés du Finder et (3) de les y déplacer. Et c'est là que ça coince... Comment indiquer le chemin du dossier créé? J'ai essayé avec une variable mais ça marche pas!

Pour la suite, je devrais arriver a me débrouiller.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

ceci devrait faire l'affaire.

La première action te permet de sélectionner des fichiers.

La deuxième va te demander le dossier de destination.
Attention à bien cocher la case "Afficher cette action..."


----------



## Azergoth (13 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> ceci devrait faire l'affaire.
> 
> ...



Merci, mais j'aimerais les déplacer dans un _nouveau_ dossier, créé pour l'occasion... Lors du script donc (ou comment ça s'appelle...)
Un pointer?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2013)

Lors du choix du dossier, tu choisis "Autre" et tu as le bouton "nouveau dossier" en bas à gauche, comme d'habitude.

Exécute le truc pour comprendre comment ça marche...


----------



## Azergoth (13 Avril 2013)

Yes! Je vois ce que tu veux dire!
C'est moins élégant que ce que j'essayais de faire, mais ça marche!

Dommage de ne pas pouvoir choisir l'option "nouveau dossier" par défaut.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2013)

Le voilà en application, à mettre dans le Dock : ici

Pour aller direct vers un nouveau dossier, il faudrait faire un script.


----------



## Azergoth (13 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Le voilà en application, à mettre dans le Dock : http://demo.ovh.com/fr/37263c38569fd0c34ca6178dc420a9fe/



Oui, oui! merci! j'avais trouvé ;-)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2013)

Et ça ?


----------



## Azergoth (13 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Et ça ?



Hah! Mais ya arnaque là 

Bon, il copie effectivement les fichier dans le nouveau dossier!  C'est d'ailleurs écrit dans la docu. Je partais du principe qu'il ne les copierait pas...

Reste plus qu'a trouver comment supprimer les originaux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2013)

Tiens, teste ça.

C'est une appli, mets l'icône dans le Dock.

Utilisation : tu sélectionnes les fichiers que tu veux déplacer, ensuite tu cliques sur l'icône de l'appli : ici

J'ai aussi la version qui demande directement le nom du nouveau dossier, sans proposer le choix nouveau / existant : ici

Et j'ai fait une version encore plus légère, qui demande le nom du nouveau dossier et le place d'office sur le bureau :    ici

Et si tu préfères, on peut créer un "service" avec Automator, ainsi l'opération sera accessible avec un clic droit :ici

Placer le fichier dans ~/ Bibliothèque / Services

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------

Mais dis-donc tu es sous Mountain Lion :mouais:  : 

Sélection des fichiers / clic droit / "Nouveau dossier avec la sélection" 



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*On cause ici du Finder et du système, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Mac OS X", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2013)

Azergoth a dit:


> Reste plus qu'a trouver comment supprimer les originaux :rateau:


une piste d'inspiiration  par là
ce n'est PAS le même scenario , mais il y a l'option de suppression incluse après déplacement

http://www.macworld.com/article/1160660/automator_filesfromsubfolders.html


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2013)

Une version simple et polyvalente, qui permet de déplacer dans un dossier existant ou vers un nouveau dossier, en utilisant le bouton "nouveau dossier" habituel.

Utilisation : sélectionner les fichiers à déplacer, puis cliquer sur l'icône de l'appli.

ici


Même version sous la forme d'un service : ici

Placer le fichier dans : ~/ Bibliothèque / Services

Utilisation : sélectionner les fichiers à déplacer, clic droit / Services / Déplacer


----------



## Azergoth (14 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Une version simple et polyvalente, qui permet de déplacer dans un dossier existant ou vers un nouveau dossier, en utilisant le bouton "nouveau dossier" habituel.
> 
> Utilisation : sélectionner les fichiers à déplacer, puis cliquer sur l'icône de l'appli.
> 
> ...



Excellent! Merci


----------



## JLB21 (14 Avril 2013)

Super, merci Renaud31


----------



## Azergoth (15 Avril 2013)

Wahouuuu

J'ai trouvé en ne restant que dans Automator!







N'est-ce pas formidable?


----------

